# Can Goats eat Rosemary?



## trainhound (Jan 29, 2008)

Can goats eat rosemary? I just trimmed my bushes and was wondering if it would make a good goat treat?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

as far as I know it won't harm them

that would be interesting though - you know how feeding stuff can make the milk taste of what they eat? Im just trying to imagine rosemary flavoured milk now :greengrin: 

LW


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Our goats LOVE rosemary and will bowl you over trying to eat it. They've been eating it for over four years and still with us.  I would actually imagine it'd be good for their tummies, maybe even make their breath smell better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. I believe they can..active essential oil containing thymol, a natural antibiotic. :wink: :greengrin:


----------

